# Risotto with Asparagus



## Scotch (Apr 15, 2009)

This is one of our favorite one-dish meals when asparagus is in season. I just use a couple of cans of Swanson's Natural Goodness chicken broth, which is very good, if not quite up to homemade. Risotto is easier than most people think, especially if you use a non-stick pot, which reduces the need for constant stirring a bit. Add a salad and a bottle of red wine and you're in business. 

_*Risotto with Asparagus
*_ _Risotto alle Asparago

_5 cups chicken broth
2½ tablespoons olive oil
1 medium onion, minced
2 cups Arborio or Carnaroli rice
16 fresh asparagus stalks
2½ tablespoons butter
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
Salt to taste
Freshly ground black pepper to taste
Boiling water as needed

1. Put broth in saucepan and bring to boil; reduce to low simmer.

2. Cut asparagus on diagonal into 1-inch pieces; discard tough ends.

3. Heat olive oil in non-stick Dutch oven over medium heat.

4. Add onion to Dutch oven and saute until golden, about 3 minutes.

5. Add rice to Dutch oven and stir for about 2 minutes until all grains of rice are well coated with oil.

6. Increase heat to medium-high and add 1 cup of the heated broth, stirring constantly; when the rice has absorbed most of the liquid, add another cup of broth and continue stirring; repeat until all broth has been added. 

_Note: the rice will need 20 to 22 minutes to cook after it’s been added to the pot, so turn down heat if the broth is disappearing too quickly – you want it to be absorbed by the rice, not evaporated by the heat._

7. After 10 minutes, add the cut-up asparagus; continue stirring and adding broth until the asparagus is tender and the rice is al dente (firm to the bite but not hard), about another 10 minutes; cook a couple of minutes longer if you like the rice a little softer.

_Note: the risotto should be quite soupy at this point; if all the broth has been absorbed, begin adding hot water as necessary._

8. Remove the Dutch oven from the heat and add the butter and Parmesan, stirring carefully to blend the cheese with the rice without breaking up the asparagus.

_Note: when it’s done, risotto should be creamy, not dry or soupy; add additional hot water if needed to obtain the proper texture._

9. Taste and add salt and pepper as desired; serve immediately.

_Note: the amount of salt will vary depending on the saltiness of the broth you use; I usually add about _½ _teaspoon. _


----------

